
Show HN: I'm improving the official erlang docs, need feedback - marianoguerra
https://marianoguerra.github.io/otp/doc/
======
marianoguerra
Current one here: [http://erlang.org/doc/](http://erlang.org/doc/)

Here's a list of things you may want to check to compare:

* applications list:
    
    
      + https://marianoguerra.github.io/otp/doc/applications.html
    
      + http://erlang.org/doc/applications.html
    

* modules list:
    
    
      + https://marianoguerra.github.io/otp/doc/man_index.html
    
      + http://erlang.org/doc/man_index.html
    

* a module doc page:
    
    
      + https://marianoguerra.github.io/otp/lib/stdlib-3.1/doc/html/array.html
    
      + http://erlang.org/doc/man/array.html
    

* code examples:
    
    
      + https://marianoguerra.github.io/otp/doc/programming_examples/funs.html
    
      + http://erlang.org/doc/programming_examples/funs.html
    

* one with a little of everything: \+ [https://marianoguerra.github.io/otp/doc/reference_manual/exp...](https://marianoguerra.github.io/otp/doc/reference_manual/expressions.html#idm45459941751584)
    
    
      + http://erlang.org/doc/reference_manual/expressions.html#id80458
    

* tables:
    
    
      + https://marianoguerra.github.io/otp/doc/reference_manual/expressions.html#idm45459941644800
    
      + http://erlang.org/doc/reference_manual/expressions.html#id81348

